# Big Day today



## Noongato (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, ive had a all-nighter, not for any reason to start with, just was restless. Gave up and got out of bed around 3am cos i had a shocking bellyache. (you know the ones where you frantically message your belly)
Anyhue, after watching the time im pretty sure theyre infact contractions... At around a 3 min gap between. Well if this is the case, so far this is easy.. But then im not going to be on aps when it gets worse. Hahahahaha

So, i will be absent for a few days.. Who would have guessed it would decide to come on the 1st...

I have to get up and pace across the floor every 3 mins, so typing this isnt very fun... Ill have to catch up on all the APS gossip a bit later on. 

Place betts now on boy or girl 
Any gifts of reps are welcome :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 1, 2009)

GOODLUCK SWEETIE and remember PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH all the best cant wait to see you type again ...best wishes and dont be afraid to ask for the GOOD LEGAL DRUGSSSSSS!,,,,,,,,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Noongato (Jun 1, 2009)

Haaaha rbb... Im just going to be happy to watch this rash go away. Wheeeee
I havnt rang anyone yet, dont want a crowd at the frount door.

Im surprised there are people on here this early in the morn.....


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 1, 2009)

Good Luck, and remember the motto here at APS, "Pics or it didn't happen", so pics of the new 'hatchie' will be expected.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jun 1, 2009)

boy ^

goodluck


----------



## FAY (Jun 1, 2009)

Boy...have fun Mid...LOL


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, i'll bet boy too..... This is late for me, normally on a monday morning i'm lurking round here at 5:15ish... 

Good luck, hope it all goes quick and easy for you.


----------



## Ishah (Jun 1, 2009)

Goodluck Mid, its going to hurt! Look forward to you coming back and telling us all about it  Hope everything goes well & smoothly with no complications. xoxoxo

P.S. Try not to grunt or scream too much as you will have the sorest throat ontop of all the other aches and pains.


----------



## evil_red_head (Jun 1, 2009)

Goodluck Mid, I had the rash too for the last week and a half. Head to toe covered in it . Nearly drove me crazy. You will be happy to know it stops itching the minute bub is born and starts to go straight away.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 1, 2009)

All the best Mid, i think its a girl, just because everyone else has said boy.
Looking forward to the pics (of the baby, not the birth!)


----------



## funcouple (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey mid good luck i think is a girl but it doesnt matter as long as you are safe and well hope everything goes well.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 1, 2009)

Best of luck - hope it all goes well! 
I'll say girl


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 1, 2009)

Oooh! How exciting! Hmmm, I'll say boy. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 1, 2009)

I say boy too! 

Yay! FINALLY.. he or she has decided to come out and ease your itch! Lol

Good luck  

And yeah.. Pics or it didn't happen  

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## missllama (Jun 1, 2009)

lmao remember the deal mid no yucky details "it was painless" thats all i wana hear after u have had the lil terror ok!! 

xxx good luck hun


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 1, 2009)

good luck midy,,,, ill say its a transveste


----------



## itbites (Jun 1, 2009)

Hehehe you just never know LOL

Good luck with it all mid...

I will say it's going to be a boy.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 1, 2009)

Good luck, I bet boy too. It usually helps to see the lady in person, but every pregnant woman I have seen I have guessed the sex of the baby right. :lol: The only one ive failed on is when I couldnt decide, but later found out she had twins. :shock:


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jun 1, 2009)

all i can say is good luck and a boy.... And there is no pain like it.... Its very painful, i went through it 10 days ago
kylie


----------



## Noongato (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone...
Well, I had a 2 hr sleep or so around midday and when i woke up the pains were gone!!
They are back a bit now, but nothing like they were this morning.
I think ive had the show too, but could be a little while longer before it decides to come out...
Still, sofar its been easy-as IMO. 

Speaking of the pains... Eeeeyyaahhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## funcouple (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh poor mid im sure now the labour pains are starting that it wont be to much longer its the start to the end now mid take it easy while you can.


----------



## Sel (Jun 1, 2009)

I wouldnt be saying its too easy just yet love! You probably havent even started dialating yet 

Anyway, goodluck =) Cant wait to see some pics. Im going for a girl..


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone heard ? ....poor middy ...next lama....and congrats to all the recent mummys and daddys wether its your first or not


----------



## missllama (Jun 1, 2009)

i wish i was first im scared mid is guna give me all the nasty details hahaha

i reckon shes going to have a girl lol 

cant wait to hear!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 1, 2009)

I think girl too,.. 
Good Luck Mid, hope its not too painful


----------



## kakariki (Jun 1, 2009)

Mwah! And a biiiiig hug mid. All will be forgiven & forgotten when you hold HER in your arms, lol. Can't wait to see Mini Middy!


----------



## spydalover (Jun 1, 2009)

i reckon boy and i thought thays y they invented drugs for to get rid of the pain


----------



## missllama (Jun 1, 2009)

kakariki said:


> Mwah! And a biiiiig hug mid. All will be forgiven & forgotten when you hold HER in your arms, lol. Can't wait to see Mini Middy!



yep its official now me and sammy both think its a girl so that means... ITS A GIRL


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 1, 2009)

Good luck. i'ma go with the crowd and say boy hope you and the bub are safe.


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 1, 2009)

Good Luck Mid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope everything goes well for u...and i realllllyyyy hope for ur sake it doesnt hurt too much! I'm gonna go with girl....but only coz lana's having a boy......then mini lana and mini mid can totally get together and make more mini Mid X Lana 

HAVE FUN!!! and pics pics PICS!

xoxoxox
Sarah


----------



## aoife (Jun 2, 2009)

ooo, how exciting! I still have roughly 9wks to go, come on baby!!

has anyone heard from mid yet?


----------



## missllama (Jun 2, 2009)

bahahaha sarah mini mids x lanas? that would be a bit scary ... lmao!!!

shes having a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or twins lol


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 2, 2009)

I was talking to her last night and obviously she hadn't popped yet. She was still getting pains though. Hopefully today is the day.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 2, 2009)

Its a girl ....well thats what I am saying ..she will be between 7lb-7lb 8 ounces .....
hope she has had her today


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Better get used to sleepless nights, it doesn't get any better for a while..... best of luck.


----------



## aoife (Jun 3, 2009)

arghh!! I cant wait, i want to know if she has had the bubby yet!! 

i think pink too! I hope all is going ok!


----------



## funcouple (Jun 3, 2009)

No she hasnt yet will get induced on friday if she hasnt had it by then she is very tied lots of pains but not going anywhere.


----------



## aoife (Jun 3, 2009)

oh, ok. well lets hope it comes beofre friday. i wish her all the best!


----------



## Noongato (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope so too... 
And I dont mind the no sleep so much, its just the pains and also ive run out of stuff to do when im awake 20 out of 24 hours.... And i cant sit still through a pain either... Im getting grouchy... Haha


----------



## itbites (Jun 3, 2009)

Woah grouchy mid...Theres a scary thought 
Fingers crossed you get it all over with before Friday.


----------



## Stranger (Jun 3, 2009)

Im Puttin 10 on a girl.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh no! Hoping he or she comes out before then.. Being induced apparently hurts cos you don't get the build up of pain..


----------



## jacorin (Jun 3, 2009)

hope all goes well mid,and that he/she is born healthy(have 5 and thats all i wanted)


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jun 4, 2009)

epidural doesnt take all the pain away,


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 5, 2009)

has anyone heard if she has had her yet ?.....poor Middy ..I had to get induced with 3 out of my 4 kids ...its more intense but you know its gonna be born that day atleast ....hope she was born yesterday as it was my daughters birthday ....anyway best of luck if your getting induced today sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## missllama (Jun 5, 2009)

she was being induced yesturday thats all i know i hope it went well and quick for her


----------



## Noongato (Jun 5, 2009)

The big boofhead put my through hell for the last 4 days, and if it wernt for the nasty doc that came in and pretty much forced me to push, i wouldnt have been able to do it.
2:20am or so i popped a almost 9 pound Boy. No drugs or interferrance besides being yelled at. It makes sense why i didnt make progress for so long when you see the size of this boys head....
Was cut, and also tore quite badly... No sitting for me.

View attachment 92806


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Congradulations. looks nice and healthy. i was just over 9 pounds when i was born so my mum know how it feels


----------



## missllama (Jun 5, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOH MID HE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!
what did u call him? no names yet?
awwww  now i want the next 19 days to hurry the hell up so i can meet my lil fella
congrats hun!
ur out of hospital fast too? were u ready to go home or did they boot u out?
sorry u got cut... was it as bad as they say it is when they do that? 
congrats again! hes beautiful! xxx


----------



## Eylandt (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww how cute! Little Dominic I take it?


----------



## swaddo (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats Mid  He's gorgeous

one little question though, is he the blue one or the orange one?


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2009)

Well done! He is gorgeous! I love babies.

I also love grover.


----------



## kakariki (Jun 5, 2009)

Well done mid!!! He is just gorgeous.....big hugs to you & bubs. What did you call him???
PS..never mind. Just checked your pic again. Dominic?? Love it!


----------



## Noongato (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha yep, were thinking Dominic.
And im still in hospital, cos since my walking is impared im using the midwives alot. Haaha
Im on the internet cos i brought my tiny ASUS eeee pc and running through Next G. Very limited internet though, unless the man buys me more tomorrow.
He just had the biggest feed, biggest burp, biggest poo and now has the hiccups. Hehe

And Lana, I didnt feel the cut, although my partner reckons i did cos i pulled a face. Dunno, but now i sore and spikey..


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats! Hes just gorgeous


----------



## Noongato (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, you cant half see the aboriginal blood from dads side huh. Hehe


----------



## shered (Jun 5, 2009)

CONGRATS Mid. He is really beautiful and I am sure he was worth all the crap he put you through - till he starts the terrible 2's anyway. Enjoy the rest at the hospital & catch up on some sleep. xxx


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done Mid! He's adorable! But if he's a boy...that means no baby mid X lana in about 20sumtin years time!! =O Oh no! 
Oh well...he's absolutely gorgeous and Dominic is a really nice name 
xoxoxo


----------



## Sel (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG!
Hes Gorgeous Mid!!!
Congratulations!!!!!! But holy hell.... 9pounds?? No wonder you cant sit darling lol
Hes soo cute!


----------



## funcouple (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations mid he is cute the big boy no wonder he didnt want to come out i hope you and him are doing well.


----------



## funcouple (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey get all the sleep you can while he is asleep and enjoy mother hood.


----------



## benson (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations, but I cannot see the pic of this cute little bub.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations MIDDYYYYYYYY all the best sweetie but I cant see a picture of him  ....put some more up of him I wanna seeeee  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyro (Jun 6, 2009)

A huge congratulations to Mid & family That's a lot of boy for your first babe you poor darlin


----------



## Hetty (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations Mid  beautiful baby


----------



## missllama (Jun 6, 2009)

for some reason half of u guys cant see the pic, i can see it, i tried re posting it just then but it keeps saying upload failed, maby theres a glitch on aps at the moment

im sure mid can post more pics some time when shes back on


----------



## missllama (Jun 6, 2009)

last attempt to do it, tried quoting her post dont no if this will work tho



midnightserval said:


> The big boofhead put my through hell for the last 4 days, and if it wernt for the nasty doc that came in and pretty much forced me to push, i wouldnt have been able to do it.
> 2:20am or so i popped a almost 9 pound Boy. No drugs or interferrance besides being yelled at. It makes sense why i didnt make progress for so long when you see the size of this boys head....
> Was cut, and also tore quite badly... No sitting for me.
> 
> View attachment 92806


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats mid!!!!! i cant see the pic but


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

I got to see him in your web page thanks to FC ....he is sooooooooo cute Middy just sweet as ...congrats again and your healing time will be just that TIME ....laughing and coughing will hurt you in a place you never thought could


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jun 6, 2009)

View attachment 92820


There?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks snakes it worked good girl


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats mid,beautiful baby.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Middy, my wife had a 9pound 10 baby boy, he look like he was a month old already. Great effort, she tells me she cant remember the pain!!!


----------



## jemnesa (Jun 6, 2009)

shered said:


> CONGRATS Mid. He is really beautiful and I am sure he was worth all the crap he put you through - till he starts the terrible 2's anyway. Enjoy the rest at the hospital & catch up on some sleep. xxx



yup thats when all the pain came flooding back (the day the terrible twos started happening) 

but congrats hes absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

well believe me TEENAGERS are parents punishment for enjoying sex ...enjoy your little ones cause the demon teens dont take that long to be thrown upon you ...


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Well done Middy, my wife had a 9pound 10 baby boy, he look like he was a month old already. Great effort, she tells me she cant remember the pain!!!


 congrats to you to ..cracks whats your little fellas name and how long ago did you have him?


----------



## bigi (Jun 6, 2009)

i cant believe i missed that thread, Well congratulations i hope all goes well for you and your new family and he grows into a healthy old man, The fun now begins for you all, good luck


----------



## Lozza (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats mid he's very cute


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats.
Tip 1... The quicker they learn to talk the quicker they start talking back lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 6, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS MID!! 

Does it hurt having babies and being cut?:?


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 6, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Does it hurt having babies and being cut?:?


Yes it hurts, but you get a baby as a prize. The cut doesn't hurt until after the whole thing is over and you have to sit on spiky stitches.
Congrats on the big fellow and take a gentle walk when you can - best thing for swelling in my experience.


----------



## Sarah24 (Jun 6, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well believe me TEENAGERS are parents punishment for enjoying sex ...enjoy your little ones cause the demon teens dont take that long to be thrown upon you ...


 
RBB what ARE you talking about?? teenagers are ANGELS! :lol:


----------



## spydalover (Jun 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *redbellybite* 

 
_well believe me TEENAGERS are parents punishment for enjoying sex ...enjoy your little ones cause the demon teens dont take that long to be thrown upon you ..._

_yeah we are_


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations Mid


----------



## Noongato (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, my partner smuggled in my wireless internet box thingy today, hes such a champion. Hehe
Last night was wild, he had bad bellyaches and filled 6 nappies or so overnight, woke me up every 1-2 hours.... But during the day he has been a angel. He's out cold right now.
I have a mp3 player playing techno metal music stuff next to him, seems to be working well with the 'doof doof' maybe resembling heartbeat?
I have to say my partner is doing well being home alone and responsible for my managery while i gone. Thankfully reps only eat once a week. Hahhaa

And i dont remember feeling being cut, although my partner reckons i pulled a face... But looking at my photos that was my permanent face...
Still, im in heaven now. As my crazy rash is gone and after 4 days of contraction like pains, stitches and swelling is bliss in comparison.


----------



## ravan (Jun 6, 2009)

pythonmum said:


> Yes it hurts, but you get a baby as a prize. The cut doesn't hurt until after the whole thing is over and you have to sit on spiky stitches.
> Congrats on the big fellow and take a gentle walk when you can - best thing for swelling in my experience.




*shudders*
*is not having children, is not having children*

congrats mid!


----------



## stretch101 (Jun 6, 2009)

congrats mid, he is beautifull, sorry to hear u had to go thru so much before hand thoe , but no drugs?? that i have to say is awesome. i couldnt have dne without the epidural with my first... but im 4 weeks away from having my 2nd boy so ill give the natural a bash this time round


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG how did i miss this? 

I so TOLD you it was a boy!  Congrats! Enjoy being peed on 

He's so cute lol


----------



## spydalover (Jun 6, 2009)

congrats


----------



## missllama (Jun 6, 2009)

Mid i googled PUPPP like u said i found this info on it
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1123725-overview
i found it interesting i hope i dont get it! u poor thing it sounds like it would have been nasty

did urs look like this? 

there were a few different pics on google but gah if it did i feel sorry for u that looks itchy as hell!


----------



## funcouple (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey glad to hear that you and baby aredoing well.


----------



## wranga (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats mid on the birth of your new little snake man. talk soon, take care


----------



## Noongato (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, the crazy rash, or PUPPP basically let me know it was a boy, something like 70% of PUPPP "victims" have boys...Hehe
It looked similar to that lana, but it made my stretchmmarks inflame as well and it weeped all the time... I think theres a pik in my gallery on here...? As soon as i wet it in any way (cream, water etc) it hurt so much it made me do the Tsssss noise  But if it was left dry it was like 10,000 mozzie bites in itcyness ratio.


----------



## funcouple (Jun 7, 2009)

Omg mid it must of been absolute hell for you i bet yuor so glad it is gone now.


----------



## Noongato (Jun 7, 2009)

I sure am. 

Ill take these stitches anyday over that


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats Mid. Sounds like you did an amazing job, and he is absolutely gorgeous!! Hope you enjoy every minute of your new little man!!


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 8, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> congrats! i bet girl! thats awsome news hope all goes well!
> good luck!
> Luke


 :lol::lol::lol:Luke she already had the baby and it was a BOY lol ...bit late matey


----------



## aoife (Jun 8, 2009)

awe!! he is sooo cute, CONGRATS mid. I haven't been on here for a few days so a bit delayed. Hope all is well & your resting.

I cant wait another 8wks, or maybe i can, lol! CONGRATS again!


----------

